
What a Difference a Year Makes - DanielRibeiro
http://the-witness.net/news/2012/08/what-a-difference-a-year-makes/
======
apetkov
Your latest work definitely looks like pro now. Take your time, keep it up and
an year from now, you'll see what big progress you'll have made. With years of
experience, the skill starts to increase rapidly, while in the beginning
everything is so hard and slow. Persistence is the key to success.

------
andyjohnson0
The "sign up for the mailing list" function seems to be broken. i get a "not
found" error.

